# Comprare prodotti di marca a metà prezzo alla Coop, Conad, Carrefour



## admin (27 Gennaio 2014)

Non tutti sanno che tantissimi prodotti alimentari che si trovano sugli scaffali dei supermercati con brand nomi anonimi quasi sconosciuti sono in realtà prodotti, per la maggior parte, dalle aziende più famose d'Italia.

Ecco, di seguito, l'elenco dei prodotti acquistabili (quasi a metà prezzo rispetto a quelli "marcati" con il brand dell'azienda che li produce) alla Coop, alla Conad, al Carrefour ed Esselunga.

La guida è stata redatta da guidaacquisti.


*COOP* 

Le Fette biscottate Coop sono prodotte da Colussi
Il riso Coop thaibonnet è prodotto da riso Scotti
Il riso linea FIOR FIORE COOP è prodotto dalla Scotti
L'olio extra vergine COOP è prodotto dalla Monini
La birra COOP è prodotta da Pedavena
Gli Spaghetti Coop sono prodotti dal Pastificio Corticella
Parte della Pasta a marchio coop linea "fior fiore " è prodotta dal pastificio Liguori
La Pasta a marchio coop è prodotta dal pastificio Rummo
Le orecchiette e la Pasta fresca a marchio Coop sono prodotte da Pastaio Maffei
Molti biscotti Coop sono prodotti da Galbusera
Gli Amaretti Coop sono prodotti da Vicenzi
I grissini Grissogiotti Coop sono prodotti da Pan d'Este
Una parte dei Wurstel Coop sono prodotti da Wuber
La Pizza surgelata Coop è prodotta da ItalPizza
Il Panettone e Pandoro Coop sono prodotti da Maina
Il Latte UHT Coop è prodotto da Granarolo
I Pannolini Coop sono prodotti negli stabilimenti degli Huggies
La Carta igienica Coop è prodotta negli stabilimenti Scottex
I Pop Corn e le Patatine Coop sono prodotti da Pata
Le Pastiglie lavastoviglie Coop sono prodotte negli stessi stabilimenti Finish
I Plum Cake Linea 1€ Coop sono prodotti da Dino Corsini
Il Thè Coop in bottiglia è prodotto dalla San Benedetto
Il Mix di formaggi grattuggiati Linea 1€ Coop sono prodotti da Parmareggio
Le Patate prefritte surgelate Coop sono prodotte da Pizzoli
La Panna da Cucina Coop è prodotta da Sterilgarda
L'aceto di mele bio a marchio coop è prodotto da Ponti
La carne linea Fattoria Natura è prodotta da Amadori
I Crakers Coop sono prodotti da Mavery (Galbusera)

*CONAD*

La Colomba Conad è prodotta da Paluani
La pasta Conad è prodotta da Rummo
L'orzo solubile BIO Conad lo fa Crastan
Il riso Conad è prodotto da Curti
Uno dei produttori dei Wurstel Conad sono i Beretta (Wuber)
Gli hamburger di prosciutto cotto Conad sono prodotti da Casa Modena
I Savoiardi Conad sono prodotti da Vicenzi
Gli Amaretti Conad sono prodotti da Vicenzi
Il Panettone Conad è prodotto da Bauli
Il Pandoro Conad è prodotto da Paluani
Il Latte fresco Conad è prodotto dalla Granarolo
Lo Yogurt Conad è prodotto dalla Vipiteno
Il Latte di riso Conad è prodotto da Scotti
Le Fette Biscottate Conad sono prodotte da Grissin Bon
Le Prugne Secche Conad sono prodotte da Noberasco
Le Panna da Cucina Conad è prodotta da Sterilgarda
Il Burro Conad è prodotto da Parmareggio
La Pasta formato speciale Conad è prodotta da Rummo
Il Pesto, Salsa ai 4 formaggi e salsa ai funghi Conad è prodotta da Biffi
L'Olio d'oliva Conad è prodotto da Farchioni
Le Gallette di farro Conad sono prodotte da Fiorentini bio
La birra M&N della Conad è prodotta dalla Union Slovena
La marmellata Sapori e Dintorni della Conad è prodotta da Le Conserve della Nonna

*CARREFOUR*

La carne in scatola Carrefour è prodotta da Kraft (Simmenthal)
La Maionese a marchio Carrefour é prodotta da Biffi
La Pasta Carrefour (formati speciali) è prdotta da Garofalo
I Tortellini Carrefour sono prodotti da Rana
Gli Gnocchi Carrefour sono prodotti da Rana
Il Panettone e Pandoro Carrefour sono prodotti da Maina
La Colomba Carrefour è prodotta da Maina
Le Fette Biscottate Carrefour sono prodotte da Colussi
Lo Yogurt Carrefour è prodotto da Mila
Il Gorgonzola Carrefour è prodotto da Igor
Il Caffè Carrefour è prodotto da Vergnano
Le Patatine Carrefour in sacchetto sono prodotte da Amica Chips
Il Burro Carrefour è prodotto da De Paoli Luigi e Figli
Le Crostatine Carrefour Discount sono prodotte da Montebovi
Il Latte UHT Carrefour è prodotto da Sterigalda
I Succhi di Frutta Carrefour Discount sono prodotti da La Doria

*ESSELUNGA*

Il caffè d'orzo per moka Esselunga è prodotto dalla Crastan
Il Gelato Esselunga è prodotto da Sammontana
Il Sorbetto ai limoni di Sicilia Bio Esselunga è prodotto da Sammontana
Le Patatine Esselunga sono prodotte da Amica Chips
Il Panettone e Pandoro Esselunga sono prodotti da Borsari
L'Acqua Esselunga è la stessa della fonte Norda
Il Caffè Esselunga è prodotto da Pellini
La Marmellata Esselunga Top è prodotta da Rigoni di Asiago
I Wafer Esselunga sono prodotti da Galbusera
La pasta Esselunga è prodotta da Colussi
Molti biscotti Esselunga sono prodotti da Galbusera
Il caffé biologico Esselunga è prodotto da Pellini
Il caffé espresso Bar Esselunga è prodotto da Cffé Do Brasil (Kimbo)
Il succo di Frutta 100% Ananas Esselunga è prodotto da Zuegg


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2014)

Anche per l'Eurospin vale lo stesso discorso,con la differenza che costano ancora meno dei prodotti Coop,Conad e Carrefour.


----------

